# the swap at Walts 05-04-08



## 37fleetwood (May 5, 2008)

well I survived though it was a close one! Mike and his wife and I went to Walt's Bi-Annual bike swap and ride. now I was told that the ride would be not too long nor too fast nor too hilly. the speed was nice the hills were fine but does someone want to tell me just how long this 6-8 mile ride actually was? anyway you're not here to listen to me whine. it all started like any undertaking with the preparation for the swap meet. aparently while I was busy getting ready my Nephew got hold of my camera! so here is the first photo of the swap/ride. 




Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 5, 2008)

You know you're in trouble when...
when the cross traffic looks like this(notice the navigation system says to turn left in .2 miles?:






once there though the fun began. I'd never seen one of these, have you?



ok, I have a question! why is this in the rafters? Man I would soo ride that bike!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 5, 2008)

this aparently is the collaborative effort of the guys at huffman and sears to come up with new ideas... like the twin bar streamliner?



Blue Birds are kinda extreme to begin with, this one very extreme!



some photos of out front at Walt's.



a couple of neat military themed bikes.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 5, 2008)

and another!



Bob U. (U. as in "you try to spell it!actually it's spelled Ujszaszi) talking with Walt right before the ride.



Walt and John.



I didn't meet these two but the kid had a neat hot rod bike (or is that Walt's colapsible bike with the handlebars upside down?)


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 5, 2008)

I rode ahead and caught everyone passing and waving (well almost everyone),


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 5, 2008)

I'm sorry you just can't take some folks places!



and now we know where he gets it!



Dave (Old Hot Rod) diligently getting photos.



one of the military bikes (sorry I can't recal his name, really nice guy though.)


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 5, 2008)

well I guess in a group this big, tire problems happen.



no more "Hello Kitty" ! A really beautiful Columbia made Cyclone



Hey there's Dave again!



check out the cool tiger.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 5, 2008)

a quick pit stop at a rest room and make sure everyone is still with us.



Walt getting ready to lead onward.



and finally after slowing down on taking photos a bit, Lunch!



the poor girl at the counter said it had been quiet til we got there.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 5, 2008)

ok, why does Dave look so bored? believe it or not the conversation was about what to call more than one pig!! ( a kid googled it and it is a "herd" of pigs)



at lunch another 1936 Rollfast made "Zep" type showed up.



ok, just what do you call it when you cut your shorts off so short that there is no bottom?? anybody?? Jim??



I guess after me not getting Marks Excelsior he decided not to bring it. I'm ok with the Ranger personally!


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 5, 2008)

another of the Ranger.



after lunch a bit of a break on the grass.



this ride was about me getting pictures of Dave getting pictures. (last time was Ken, where is Ken!)



A really nice picture of Mark, well sort of. ( edited for the sake of decency. originals available at the concession counter after the show)


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 5, 2008)

and finally we end up with Jamie and his wife.
it was fun, and great meeting everyone again.  
Scott


----------



## old hotrod (May 5, 2008)

Great job Scott...you're fast, it is going to take me some time to get through mine.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 5, 2008)

Very cool Scott it's great to see the pics and it was great to see you again and meet Mike. I'm glad you guys made the drive.


----------



## lobsterboyx (May 5, 2008)

i had a great old time! and i came away with my first balloon tire bicycle! too bad i had to get back home before the ride even started!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 5, 2008)

lobsterboyx said:


> i had a great old time! and i came away with my first balloon tire bicycle! too bad i had to get back home before the ride even started!





Did you buy the Hawthorne?


----------



## kendemned (May 5, 2008)

*All I got to say is....*

WOW!
 Looks like I missed another good one. Unfortunately I had some family things that needed to be done and I couldn't make it. 
 There is always next time though. 
Great photos Scott and once again a great narative of what's happening.


Ken


----------



## schwinnfreak (May 5, 2008)

*walts swap*

great turn out of sellers this time.found all kindas of great stuff at great prices and best of all no shipping fees!!!sold most of the stuff I brought including a sweet hornet with a happy new owner.made it alot easier to buy stuff like a C model tank (parking lot deal never made it inside)and a delta horn lite with switch and button which I have been searching for forever.that was me with the tire delimena.lost most of the center bead of tread 2 minutes into the ride.thats what happens when you have to ride a 70 year old bike you bought 2 hrs earlier.was a great time and looking forward to 6 months down the road for the next one


----------



## lobsterboyx (May 5, 2008)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Did you buy the Hawthorne?




yessir! and ive been riding it since


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 5, 2008)

Right on that's a nice bike. Didn't get a chance to meet you. Hope to see you on 6/1 for the next Cyclone ride in Long Beach


----------



## lobsterboyx (May 5, 2008)

of course, im looking forward to it. i was going to make a new thread about my new purchase.. anyway, i was just too excited to even remeber what he said it was, all i know is that it is a mid 30s wards hawthorne! i cant seem to find any pictures of my exact bike, or a tank that might fit it! any info would be great, that is if you took a look at it before i got it.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 5, 2008)

Go ahead and make a post and add pictures you will get alot of input


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 5, 2008)

Hi, thanx for the nice comments and for looking. wish everyone from here could have made it! I thought I'd post a photo of my purchase. I sold a 24" Hawthorne to the guy from the local bike shop and a Cyclone Jr. head badge to one of the guys from the Cyclone Coaster rides they got it for Bernard, hope he likes it. I bought a really nice Huffy Convertible tank and this Dayton putter stem for a price I couldn't pass up. I'll probably get the correct one from alan when I can afford one. Hey Keith how was the concert??
Scott


----------



## schwinnja (May 5, 2008)

Scott, thanks for the pictures.
Did the young miss ever find the rest of her jeans??  

Come out this upcoming weekend and play again!
We'll do the same ride with a few twists!
Thinking Sunday unless we will lose riders to Mother's Day;
then we'll go Saturday. 

Need everyone to advise as to the better day please.

Bring the Datsun, I'll drive my '79 Toyota p/u.

John


----------



## JR'S MONARK (May 6, 2008)

A great time had by all.. I actually made enough to cover gas and some Famous Dave's bbq for lunch. I wanna send a big Thanks to Tiger61, He bought some hi dollar parts from me for his 48 Monark Super Deluxe project. Great taste in bike too... lol. 

  I have a question, go back to the pic where that persons privates were blurred out... Look at Frank.. Could he smell something? Just curious.  Nice seeing all of y'all again.  Ken my condolences and catch you next time brother. 

 warmest regards,
 Junior


----------



## old hotrod (May 6, 2008)

Here are a few more from the swap with ride pics to follow...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/sets/72157604914692812/show/


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 6, 2008)

the photos look great Dave, you have a good eye!

I had a great time, the only gripe I had was when Walt looked at my bike and commented that he was going to have to make a rule about middleweights and multispeed bikes being not allowed. it's funny because lots of the bikes that went on the ride had either multi speeds or modern running gear. my poor middleweight was way more original than two thirds of the bikes there. maybe I'll have to get a prewar Schwinn so I fit in better.  
Scott


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 6, 2008)

37fleetwood said:


> maybe I'll have to get a prewar Schwinn so I fit in better.
> Scott





na multi speeds (more then 2) 2 being the exception and non ballooner bikes are just Walt's pet peeve's. I heard him give a couple other people a hard time as well...


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 6, 2008)

it's the same in the old car hobby. I have a 1964 Dodge Dart GT in original Paint and when I went to one of the local car shows at the local burger joint one of the old car guys told me that if I wanted a burger I would have to park out back 'cause there was a car show going on. I have some nice stuff and I have some crappy stuff, I just hate snobs. 
Scott


----------



## old hotrod (May 6, 2008)

37fleetwood said:


> it's the same in the old car hobby. I have a 1964 Dodge Dart GT in original Paint and when I went to one of the local car shows at the local burger joint one of the old car guys told me that if I wanted a burger I would have to park out back 'cause there was a car show going on. I have some nice stuff and I have some crappy stuff, I just hate snobs.
> Scott




He's just messin with ya-really need to thicken the skin up a bit Scott and don't be a hater. As far as gears and middle weights, I would continue to ride them just to egg him on. One of these rides I am showing up with my muscle bike.  If only I liked riding the darn thing...


----------

